# Life in Portimao



## Happy Dutch (May 26, 2017)

Hi,

We plan to buy a small house (max budget 120.000) in the Algarve between Lagos and Albufeira. 
We will only stay there between October and March/April.

We like the old center of Portimao, because of the boulevard along the river and the beaches are only at 2/3 km. 

We would love to hear some reactions about life in Portimao. Is there an expat community in Portimao?
We visited Portimao in February and we liked it. It is not deserted and it has character. But what about criminality, what about smells, what about pollution?

Thanks in advance!


----------

